# Decanting Riddles in the Dork.



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 7, 2010)

Falling downwards, passing the 7th Seal, Megudo is unleashed, all man all mankind now at risk. Jeopardy taking flight, who am I, where am I, what am I? Questions asked. Master, Apprentice, Seeker, Warrior, Wishmaster.  

The sky is blue, buy why? What qualities of light are there to make the invisible appear blue. The star of silver is caught in a web of it's own design. Talk is martialed under the law of the fist, while rattan burns softly in the moon light. Take a photo, it will last longer than you or I, most certainly I.

Leviathan is calling, coming, cooing. Summon the Beast for his number is up, heavenly caller ID has located his position with satellite tracking, gps and warrantless wire taps.

Unity is important, for divided we are untied.

The preceding statements were false, only the following is truism.

End of Line.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 7, 2010)

Kids, just say "no" to drugs, m'kay?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 7, 2010)

No drugs...just lots n lots of caffeine.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 7, 2010)

Kids, just say "no" to caffeine, m'kay?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 7, 2010)

But, without caffeine, Isa gunna dye!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 7, 2010)

NAH... you'll just get a bad headache and then... fall asleep


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 7, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> But, without caffeine, Isa gunna dye!


 
Wee'sa people gonna DIE??!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 7, 2010)

I can't sleep.  Intergalactic Space Clowns will crawl out from under my bed, depant me, and then suck my brains out through my big toes.

All on PPV but without sharing the profits with me.

And then how will I get my own waffle iron, hmmmmm?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 8, 2010)

OH... it's Intergalactic Space Clowns ...well I wish you had told me that sooner...

easy fix...space clowns hate ground cinnamon and axel grease so all you have to do is cover your entire bedroom furniture and all with ground cinnamon and smear yourself with axel grease and you should be fine

As for the waffle iron... all you need do is plant a waffle in your back yard and next year you will have all the waffle irons you need to hear the colors of the treeloon


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 8, 2010)

Ah! But I'm allergic to Axel Greece, and I threw out all my bedroom furnature because that's how the government implants their listening tracking mind control bugs in you, through tempered foam pillows you know. In fact when I went out the other day I came home to discover that government agents had broken in and replaced my alarm clock with one that looked exactly like mine, except it had less nacho crumbs on it. I immediately wrapped my cats in tin foil and locked the door.  I learned about the scheme by playing Glen Beck backwards at 33 rpm while overlaying 2 Obama speeches, an episode of Iron Chef and a youtube video involving 2 cats playing.  You have to dig deep to find the truth you know.  Anyway, after doing all this I heard it clear as day "Thats not your clock". Ok, it sounded more like "thts nt ur ck" but I know what it meant.

And thats why I can't plants a waffle and am going to have to dress up like a ninja and steal it from my neighbor soon as he goes to bed in the spring, because black pjs and white snow clash. I need queer eye for the straight ninja. Now that would be a show.

You know, it's getting hard to breath. Maybe I should have left air holes in the plastic wrap? No, because that's how the mind control gas gets in. Oooh, it's all going blue... I might not have been in t i m e ...............zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 8, 2010)

(The sad part is, on some sites this is a serious thread, lol)


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 8, 2010)

The Prince of Dorkness.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 8, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Ah! But I'm allergic to Axel Greece, and I threw out all my bedroom furnature because that's how the government implants their listening tracking mind control bugs in you, through tempered foam pillows you know. In fact when I went out the other day I came home to discover that government agents had broken in and replaced my alarm clock with one that looked exactly like mine, except it had less nacho crumbs on it. I immediately wrapped my cats in tin foil and locked the door. I learned about the scheme by playing Glen Beck backwards at 33 rpm while overlaying 2 Obama speeches, an episode of Iron Chef and a youtube video involving 2 cats playing. You have to dig deep to find the truth you know. Anyway, after doing all this I heard it clear as day "Thats not your clock". Ok, it sounded more like "thts nt ur ck" but I know what it meant.
> 
> And thats why I can't plants a waffle and am going to have to dress up like a ninja and steal it from my neighbor soon as he goes to bed in the spring, because black pjs and white snow clash. I need queer eye for the straight ninja. Now that would be a show.
> 
> You know, it's getting hard to breath. Maybe I should have left air holes in the plastic wrap? No, because that's how the mind control gas gets in. Oooh, it's all going blue... I might not have been in t i m e ...............zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


 
Ahhh now I figured it all out...your being haunted by the ghosts of J. Edgar Hoover, Eliot Ness and Tiny Tim.... don't know what to tell you other than *WATCH THE SKIES!!!!!!*



Bob Hubbard said:


> (The sad part is, on some sites this is a serious thread, lol)


 
You mean you're NOT serious :uhyeah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 8, 2010)

When am I ever Sirius?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 8, 2010)

Wait a minute.... sirius

SIRIUS RADIO..... *THAT'S IT!!!!!*

Sirius radio is where Howard Stern is now and he was in the movie private parts with Peter Maloney who was in JFK withKEVIN BACON


It is all so clear to me now.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 8, 2010)

stone_dragone said:


> Wee'sa people gonna DIE??!!


No... DYE.

Possibly fuchsia.

Or mauve.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 8, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Ah! But I'm allergic to Axel Greece, and I threw out all my bedroom furnature because that's how the government implants their listening tracking mind control bugs in you, through tempered foam pillows you know. In fact when I went out the other day I came home to discover that government agents had broken in and replaced my alarm clock with one that looked exactly like mine, except it had less nacho crumbs on it. I immediately wrapped my cats in tin foil and locked the door.  I learned about the scheme by playing Glen Beck backwards at 33 rpm while overlaying 2 Obama speeches, an episode of Iron Chef and a youtube video involving 2 cats playing.  You have to dig deep to find the truth you know.  Anyway, after doing all this I heard it clear as day "Thats not your clock". Ok, it sounded more like "thts nt ur ck" but I know what it meant.
> 
> And thats why I can't plants a waffle and am going to have to dress up like a ninja and steal it from my neighbor soon as he goes to bed in the spring, because black pjs and white snow clash. I need queer eye for the straight ninja. Now that would be a show.
> 
> You know, it's getting hard to breath. Maybe I should have left air holes in the plastic wrap? No, because that's how the mind control gas gets in. Oooh, it's all going blue... I might not have been in t i m e ...............zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Watch out for the phone police...

They'll come to take your bank records back to the bank.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 8, 2010)

Watch out for the blue acid.  Next time, only take the red tabs; they'll lead to a mild euphoria, but fewer gnarly hallucinations...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 8, 2010)

Absolute cleanliness is Godliness! Balanced food for body-mind-soul-spirit is our medicine! Full-truth our God, half-truth our enemy, hard work our salvation, unity our goal, free speech our weapon. 

The trouble is that the wrong people are always the most energetic, united & intense; driving the hard-workers to lose in self-defense! That fact alone brings Hitlers & Stalins to power & that will only change when we rally-raise-train-evolve-unite the whole Human race with the Moral ABC in All-One-God-Faith!

Drink Coca Cola, pause while refreshed, refresh while paused, rewind before returning.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 8, 2010)

Do you also have the feeling that something is wrong
The world is turning backwards and today is really yesterday
And everybody is a stranger and we don't even know ourselves
Wherever we go we always end up at the same spot again

There is something familiar about this
And everything is upside down and the beginning is the end
And every answer to a question is a question in itself
We're lost in time and we're calling Dr Who

Now is not now
We're lost in time
Want to go home
Calling Dr Who

It seems like every clock in here is always ten to two
And always shows a smiling face no matter what we do
And I'm getting kind of nervous 'cause I guess we are in trouble
Since the author of this drama is escaping in a limousine

Now is not now
We're lost in time
Want to go home
Calling Dr Who

Calling Dr Who
We're lost in time and we're calling Dr Who


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 8, 2010)

ok

I will tell you the secret.....


The square root of 2... is blue


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 8, 2010)

Nostradamus predicted the world to end in fire. 
Nostradogbert predicted the world to end in stupidity.
The Matrix is real, and the rabbit hole is snug.


----------



## David43515 (Dec 8, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> The Prince of Dorkness.


 

:roflmao:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 9, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Nostradamus predicted the world to end in fire.
> Nostradogbert predicted the world to end in stupidity.
> The Matrix is real, and the rabbit hole is snug.


 
The bird that flies west in an easterly direction sneezes at dusk...shadoobee


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 9, 2010)

I want to taste colors, hear flavors, and see through walls. 
I want to fly without leaving the ground, soar without geting up, and land without ever arriving.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 9, 2010)

That's just crazy talk

It should be "I want to taste walls, hear colors, and see through flavors". 

Then....it will be time for tea


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 9, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I want to taste colors, hear flavors, and see through walls.
> I want to fly without leaving the ground, soar without geting up, and land without ever arriving.


So eat an orange, listening to salsa, and looking out a window.
For the rest...  See here.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 9, 2010)

You folks ever wondered what crazy **** went through my head  well....this is a sample, ROFL!


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hell... if I wrote out a lot of what goes through my head, I'd be fired and locked away in a psych ward.

If someone didn't just decide it was wiser and safer to put me in a bus with no breaks on a mountain road...


----------

